# Profil - wie richtig ausfüllen?



## herten04 (27. Sep. 2007)

Karin3103 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an Alle: wir sind seit April stolzer und liebevoller Betrachter eines Gartenteichs (*ca. 1500 L und 1,10 m tief *mit 4 Goldfischen und 4 Schleierschwänzen? <die unförmigen, dicken Knubbel>) und ich bin jetzt ganz geschockt, dass die Fische schon abgetaucht sind. Dabei sind wir im klimabegünstigten Rheinhessen zu Hause.
> Ich wollte sie doch noch aufpäppeln, damit sie sich etwas Winterspeck anfuttern können  . Sie sind aber ohne große Vorwarnung, außer sehr ruhiges Verhalten über ein paar Tage, einfach in ca. 40 cm Tiefe abgewandert.
> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, wie die ein halbes Jahr !!!  ohne Futter da unten ausharren wollen. Kommen die Fische nochmal hoch, wenn, so stell ich es mir vor, die Wasser- sich der Lufttemperatur angepasst hat ? Und wird jetzt schon der Filter abgestellt?
> Ich danke jedem jetzt schon, der ne' Antwort für mich übrig hat.
> ...


Hallo Karin.

Stimmt Dein Profil: 
Teichgröße in m²:
3 x 4  
Teichvolumen in m³ oder Liter:
1.200 l 
Bitte das Profil korrigieren sonst wäre die Wassertiefe nur 10cm. 
Wie sieht es mit den Wasserwerten aus?Ph-Wert,Nitrat,Nitrit usw.:?


----------



## herten04 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*



			
				Kimba95 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martina,
> ich habe sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten entdeckt: Unser Teich ist auch seit August fertig, er hat ca. die selben Maße (10 m³) und wir haben auch 5 Koi's in der Größe . Unsere Fische sind auch abgetaucht, bewegen sich kaum und kommen erst am Abend zum Fressen kurz hoch.
> Wir haben uns einen Futterring gekauft (knapp 2 €), seitdem landet das Futter nicht mehr im Skimmer.


Hallo Kimba95.
Auch hier die Frage,stimmt das Profil?:? 
Teichart:
Koiteich  
Teichgröße in m²:
70 m²  
Teichvolumen in m³ oder Liter:
10 m³  
Teichtechnik (Filter, Pumpe):
Filter, Pumpe, Skimmer  
Besatz:
5 Koi
1 Sonnenbarsch
4 __ Muscheln 
10 m³ auf 70 m² ergibt eine durchschnittliche Tiefe von ca.14 cm.
Wie soll man helfen wenn das Profil nicht passt.


----------



## Kimba95 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll man helfen wenn das Profil nicht passt.



Hallo Helmut,
zum einen hatte ich gar nicht um Hilfe gebeten, ich hatte mich nur mit Martina über die Koi's unterhalten.
Unser Teich ist ca. 7 m breit und 10 m lang, daher dachte ich er hat eine Teichgröße von 70 m² und es passten 10000 Liter Wasser hinein, daher ein Teichvolumen von 10 m³.
Kläre mich auf!!!


----------



## herten04 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*



			
				Kimba95 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> zum einen hatte ich gar nicht um Hilfe gebeten, ich hatte mich nur mit Martina über die Koi's unterhalten.
> Unser Teich ist ca. 7 m breit und 10 m lang, daher dachte ich er hat eine Teichgröße von 70 m² und es passten 10000 Liter Wasser hinein, daher ein Teichvolumen von 10 m³.
> Kläre mich auf!!!


Hallo.
Das Du nicht um Hilfe gebeten hast war mir klar,es geht ja in diesem Fall auch um das Profil um im Notfall sich einen Überblick über Volumen und Besatz zu machen.Und da sollte es schon stimmen.
Bei einer Teichgröße von 70 m² und einer Tiefe von nur *50cm wären es in Deinem Fall 35000 Liter,bei einer Tiefe von 1 Meter wären es ...richtig 70000* Liter usw.
Ein m³ ist 1mx1mx1m(Höhe,Breite,Tiefe) entspricht 1000 Liter.


----------



## Annett (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Guten Abend zusammen. 

Damit nun kein Zoff wegen einer falschen Schätzung entsteht (ist doch im Moment nicht soo wichtig, da es nicht um Medikamenteneinsatz etc. geht)... wie wäre es, wenn Kimba mal eine Skizze oder ein Bild mit Maßen vom Teich liefert.
Dann dürfen alle mal ihre Schätzung abgeben und gut ist.

Ich denke es gibt wichtigeres, als sich an den Profilangaben der Neuuser so festzubeißen, solange es kein akutes Problem bei ihnen im Teich gibt. 
Also ruhig Blut, Männers!  

Wir aus der Administration können da eh nicht viel machen - allerdings sind auch schon User rausgeflogen, die offensichtlich nur Mist vor- und Ihre Profile entsprechend ausgefüllt hatten. (Ihr erinnert Euch noch an die Audifreaks beim Forenvoting?  )

Das mit dem Teichbild auf der Profilseite ist als Anregung eingegangen - ob es auch machbar ist, muss Joachim erstmal sehen.


----------



## herten04 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*



			
				herten04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Ein m³ ist 1mx1mx1m(Höhe,Breite,Tiefe) entspricht 1000 Liter.


Hallo.
Auch ich mache Fehler,müßte so lauten (Höhe,Breite,Länge). 
Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir.


----------



## Kimba95 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo nochmal,
also unser Teich hat ca. eine Länge von 8 m, eine Breite von 5 m und eine Tiefe von 1,20 m (die 10x7m waren die Maße für die Teichfolie). Die Wasseruhr, die wir angeschlossen hatten zeigte 10.000 Liter Wassermenge an.
Hier nun noch ein Foto vom noch nicht ganz fertigen Teich.


----------



## Kimba95 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo,
bei *Annett *fand ich gerade auch so ähnliche Daten wie bei mir und zwar folgende:

Teichgröße in m²:
ca.70-80m²  
Teichvolumen in m³ oder Liter:
10-15m³  

und warum ist das jetzt falsch?


----------



## herten04 (28. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*



			
				Kimba95 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo nochmal,
> also unser Teich hat ca. eine Länge von 8 m, eine Breite von 5 m und eine Tiefe von 1,20 m (die 10x7m waren die Maße für die Teichfolie). Die Wasseruhr, die wir angeschlossen hatten zeigte 10.000 Liter Wassermenge an.
> Hier nun noch ein Foto vom noch nicht ganz fertigen Teich.


Hallo Kimba95.
Das hört sich schon besser an.
Dann sind es nur noch 40m² und wenn dann eine größere Flachwasserzone leicht abfallend wie am Strand plus einer Pflanzzone dazu kommt,kann es auch mit den 1,20m als tiefsten Punkt evt. hinhauen.
Zum Vergleich:Mein Teich hat nur ca.12m²,aber ein Wasservolumen von 
12000  Litern bei einer Tiefe von 1,30m.Die geringste Tiefe ist eine Pflanzzone von 40cm.


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hilfe - meine Fische sind schon abgetaucht in den Winterschlaf*

Hallo Kimba,

hast Du mein Profil auch bis zum Ende gelesen? 
Dann wüßtest Du, warum es bei mir so steht, wie es da steht.  
Hier mal die wichtigen Sachen als Zitat:


> Teichgröße in m²:
> ca.70-80m²
> Teichvolumen in m³ oder Liter:
> 10-15m³
> ...


Wir hatten nur einen 100m entfernten Brunnen und einen C-Schlauch zum Füllen... ohne Wasseruhr. Die max. Tiefe beträgt 1 m auf 1 m²  - definitiv ist da nicht mehr. Dazu kommt eine relativ große und unbrauchbare, weil schräg abfallende 40-70cm Zone. (Der Teich ist halt auch mit Anfängerfehlern gespickt, da ich damals noch kein Forum kannte.)

Die Oberfläche des Teiches konnten wir mit GPS vermessen, da wir so ein Gerät im Betrieb haben. Die stimmt also ziemlich sicher.
Die gekaufte Foliengröße war 20x8 m = 160 m². Also eine ganz und gar andere Größe.
Die Foliengröße hat mit der Wasseroberfläche absolut nichts zu tun. 
Wie Kwoddel schon sagte, am Ende ist das Volumen wichtig - nur das hab ich eben nicht, also muss ich schätzen. 
Kann gut sein, dass ich mich da um 5 oder 10 m³ verschätze. Das kann ich aber nicht ändern, denn dafür lasse ich den Teich, aus anderen+wichtigeren Gründen, ganz sicher nicht wieder ab. 

Ich habe diese Profildiskussion mal aus dem Thema rausgezogen. Um die Fische, das eigentliche Thema, ging es so kaum mehr. :?


----------



## Kimba95 (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Profil - wie richtig ausfüllen?*

Hallo Annett,
daß Du das Thema rausgezogen hast, war eine sehr gute Idee von Dir !!!
Also ich kann nur sagen, daß ich das Volumen auch am wichtigsten finde und das stimmt bei uns mit 10.000 Liter ganz genau. Die Maße sind halt sehr schwierig zu bestimmen bei den Schrägen und den Flachwasserzonen.


----------



## kwoddel (29. Sep. 2007)

*Was soll das!!!!*

Profil - wie richtig ausfüllen? und Profile können nicht stimmen was soll das denn nun 2 verschiedene Themen    was soll denn der Kappes nun, haben hier wieder welche Größen..........so ein Schwachsinn!!!!!! Schade drum :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Was soll das?*

Sag mal Frank,

hast Du manchmal Langeweile? 
Vielleicht solltest Du die Zeit nutzen und erstmal gründlich lesen, statt nur zu überfliegen. 
Das Thema hat Helmut gestern Mittag extra aufgemacht. Das zweite habe ich *vorhin* aus einem völlig anderem Thema rausgefischt, weil es dort den ursprünglichen Inhalt zerriß. Deshalb ist es älter.... wenn man es jetzt zu einem Thema zusammen schieb, passt hinterher gar nix mehr zusammen bzw. die Hälfte steht doppelt drin.

Alles klar?!  

Oder sollen wir statt dessen die Beiträge löschen? Dann doch lieber zwei gleich lautende Themen - haben wir doch sowieso andauernd. Und ob nun Algen/Fütterung x-mal oder Profile 2x .... wenn kratzt es?

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach gibt es echt wichtigeres!

EDIT: Ich hab jetzt dieses dritte Thema hier mit reingeschoben - allmählich wirds mir zu :crazy:


----------



## herten04 (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Was soll das!!!!*

Hallo.
Wenn das Profil nicht stimmt werde ich in Zukunft erst eine Rat,Tip oder ähnliches geben wenn das Profil korrigiert wurde.
Wer sich nicht die Zeit nimmt (max.5 Minuten für ein Profil erstellen)der ist auch für Ratschläge und Tips nicht offen.
Um ein Volumen abzuschätzen brauche ich keine Wasseruhr.
Hier noch einmal die Formel (LÄNGE x BREITE x HÖHE ergibt die  m³ Zahl und ein m³ hat 1000 Liter)(LÄNGE x BREITE ergibt  die m² Zahl).


----------



## Joachim (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Profil - wie richtig ausfüllen?*

Was fürn Wind hier ...  

Ich guck bis heut Abend, ob das Profilbild größer geht und an den vorgschlagenen Ort verschoben werden kann. Wenn ja, dann bin ich dafür und würde es auch schnellstens tun.

Vielleicht sollte man auch ein neues Profilfeld anregen: "max. Tiefe".


----------



## Annett (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Profil - wie richtig ausfüllen?*

Hallo Helmut,

es soll Teiche geben, die nicht gerade einem, in den Boden gesprengten, Quader entsprechen... und dann kannst Du Deine Formel halt vergessen. 
Man verschätzt sich gewaltig, was an Wasser in ausgedehnte Flachzonen gehen kann. 
Siehe auch Kimbas Teichaußenmaße, die mit Deiner Formel nie und nimmer die gemessenen 10m³ ergeben hätten.

Ich denke schon, dass ich mir (im Laufe der Jahre) mehr als genug Gedanken um den Wasserinhalt meines Teiches gemacht habe. Trotzdem werden die Angaben 100%ig nicht stimmen. Frag mal Thorsten, wie das Profil bei mir aussieht!
Muss ich deshalb auch auf Tips von Dir verzichten?


----------



## herten04 (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Profil - wie richtig ausfüllen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> Muss ich deshalb auch auf Tips von Dir verzichten?


Hallo Annett.
Im Gegenteil,ich glaube von Dir könnte ich noch viele Tips gebrauchen.:


----------



## Joachim (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Profil - wie richtig ausfüllen?*

So, Das Profilbild kann größer sein, ein verschieben sollte klappen und es könnte sogar eine Profilbildübersicht/gallerie aller Profilbilder geben.

Will das jemand, wär das was?


----------



## Olli.P (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Profil - wie richtig ausfüllen?*

Hi Joachim,


jo, das mit der Profilbildübersicht/-gallerie wäre doch gar nicht mal schlecht.................... 

Aber müsste man dann nicht so ein Profilbild des Teiches schon bei der Anmeldung (verlangen, wenn eines vorhanden ist), oder wenigstens das hochladen "vorschlagen"............... 


Denn ich denke man kann niemanden zwingen, seinen Teich Öffentlich vorzustellen wenn man das nicht will oder? Ist ja eh alles freiwillig.................:

Und 99,9% der User stellen ihren Teich dann ja doch mal irgendwann als Bild hier ein.....


----------



## Joachim (29. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Profil - wie richtig ausfüllen?*

War und ist alles Freiwillig ...

Habs mal eingebaut: Siehe hier (Bsp-Pic): https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/member.php?u=890

Das Profilteichbild darf jetzt maximal 640x640 und 120kb groß sein.

Lob, Kritik, Anregungen dazu?

*EDIT: Alles weitere an gezänk wurde von mir in den Kindergarten verschoben! Konstruktiv kanns hier nun gerne weiter gehen. *


----------



## Karin3103 (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Profil - wie richtig ausfüllen?*

Hallo Helmut, 

da habe ich wohl eine Null vergessen :

Hoffe ist jetzt o.k. 

Gruß
Karin


----------



## herten04 (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Profil - wie richtig ausfüllen?*



			
				Karin3103 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> da habe ich wohl eine Null vergessen :
> 
> ...


Hallo Karin.
Dafür gibt es eine 1


----------

